# Who wouldn't want to find this sweet boy?



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

I saw this ad this morning and just couldn't believe that someone could lose this guy and not find him! It's just sad. The closest golden rescue (CGRR near Salt Lake City) is several hours away from this shelter. I thought about e-mailing them this ad but since the shelter is giving the dog away for free, I'm sure someone will snatch him up. I just hope he goes to a good home!




















Post Dateec 3rd, 2007Expire Date:Jan 2nd, 2008Days Online:1 daysDays Left:29 daysPage Views:46


FREE TO A GOOD HOME!
Lookinig for a new family to love!
Enoch, UT 84720 - Dec 3, 2007
Bryce is a Golden Retriever, about a year old, neutered and full of love. He seems to have some basic commands down and is willing to sit very nicely for my camera. He came to the Enoch shelter as a stray and was never claimed. If you are looking for a new friend please give Bryce a call at 435-559-3885. Ask for Chris, she can help!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

OMG, he's beautiful. Wish he were closer.......


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

I hear ya! What a good looking kid. I hope he finds a good home


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

What a beauty!! I hope he finds a great home.


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

Awww, he is a real looker. I'd take him, but I'm n snowy Michigan. Can you please keep us posted? Such a shame his owners haven't claimed him yet.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What kind of animal shelter gives dogs away? I've never heard of that, and it concerns me.


----------



## Farley Rocks! (Nov 15, 2007)

Jackson'sMom said:


> What kind of animal shelter gives dogs away? I've never heard of that, and it concerns me.


Yeah...that struck me as being a bit odd as well.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Bryce*

Bryce is just gorgeous! Can a Golden Ret. Rescue save him?


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Why would they give him away?


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> Why would they give him away?


I have no idea why he would be given away from the shelter with no adoption fees whatsoever. I'm not at all familiar with this shelter. I don't live near this shelter at all, I just saw the ad on a local online classified site. I wonder too why the shelter wouldn't have adoption fees.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

We have a shelter here that has no adoption fee. It's where I got my mom's dog when he was a pup. They used to use gas, too.

That boy is gorgeous and I would grab him up and get him into our rescue in a heartbeat if he were around here!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Has anyone sent emails to the Golden rescues?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

*Welcome to Companion Golden Retriever Rescue Utah*


*Golden Retriever Rescue Southern Nevada*


----------



## kathy/mi (Nov 6, 2007)

I just got off the phone with Chris and she said she had a family in route from Nevada who wanted him. If that doesn't work out, she deals with Debbie Belcher? at a great rescue. Chris thinks he will be out of the shelter by the end of today. Yeah!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Thanks!*

Thanks Kathy in Michigan!
Sounds like he will get out. Please keep us posted!!


----------

